# [CDMA][Radio][Bootloader]4.0.2 to 4.0.4 Radio patches and bootloader



## Adrynalyne

Ok, so this is a installer for clockwork recovery for the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader. This has ONLY been tested coming from 4.0.2. 4.0.3 radios and bootloaders MAY have issues. I don't advise you even consider it. This will work on stock 4.0.x, and even aosp builds.









Bootloader version is PRIMELA03

Thanks for Berzerker hosting!

http://berz.me/other/toro/402_to_404_btldr_rdo.zip


----------



## samsuck

This includes LTE radio as well?


----------



## bryannh

thank you! cant wait until this is more stable coming from 4.0.3


----------



## krazie1

samsuck said:


> This includes LTE radio as well?


Yes, the 2nd fa02 is the Lte radio and the first is the cdma.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne

One full radio, one radio patch (LTE) and one full bootloader.


----------



## rossguy

Can't wait to update from 4.03. Hoping this fixes the one way audio/microphone issue some of us are having!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck

One more question. It's possible to go back to 4.02 radio's and bootloader right?


----------



## ExiledThemer

so is it possible to have a 4.0.3 rom with 4.0.2 bootloader and radios...then flash this....and keep our 4.0.3 rom until devs work something up on 4.0.4 roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

ExiledThemer said:


> so is it possible to have a 4.0.3 rom with 4.0.2 bootloader and radios...then flash this....and keep our 4.0.3 rom until devs work something up on 4.0.4 roms
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If you are on a 4.0.3 ROM with 4.0.2 radios you should be fine with this set-up.


----------



## MFD00M

Which ones are the 4.0.2 radios? EK05/EK02 is what I have right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AfroCreame

Figured what the hell and flashed it on 4.0.3. Seems to of updated the cdma radios, but lte is still I515.EK04.


----------



## samsuck

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28393515/402radios_btldr.zip

4.0.2 radio's and BOOTLOADER for those too lazy to look 

in case you have to go back


----------



## reverepats

samsuck said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28393515/402radios_btldr.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 radio's and BOOTLOADER for those too lazy to look
> 
> in case you have to go back


What, like me? Sheeezzz......









Thanks buddy. Was just gonna look for them haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using
Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M

MFD00M said:


> Which ones are the 4.0.2 radios? EK05/EK02 is what I have right now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Never mind. EK05 EK02 are the 4.0.2 radios

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck

reverepats said:


> What, like me? Sheeezzz......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. Was just gonna look for them haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using
> Tapatalk


haha, no problem. Let us know if flashing back to 4.02 is still a breeze


----------



## ExiledThemer

I have primekk15 bootloader and 4.0.3 radios.

Not sure which version bootloader that is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## comnsens

My radios updated but still says 4.0.3. Using gummynex.

Sent from my Lean Gummified Machine


----------



## Mustang302LX

ExiledThemer said:


> I have primekk15 bootloader and 4.0.3 radios.
> 
> Not sure which version bootloader that is
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's 4.0.2 bootloader.


----------



## ExiledThemer

samsuck said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28393515/402radios_btldr.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 radio's and BOOTLOADER for those too lazy to look
> 
> in case you have to go back


Clockwork mod recover or fast boot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jakebites

AfroCreame said:


> Figured what the hell and flashed it on 4.0.3. Seems to of updated the cdma radios, but lte is still I515.EK04.


You've either got some serious balls or a deathwise to fry your LTE radio man. Patching the wrong LTE radio is going to cause problems if not now, later.


----------



## ExiledThemer

Mustang302LX said:


> That's 4.0.2 bootloader.


Sweet...I'll just flash 4.0.2 radios then the 4.0.4 zip. Thanks stang!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Character Zero

The 4.0.2 zip worked for reverting my radios (I guess bootloader too), now patching. I wonder if someone could combine the zips, force downgrade to 4.0.2 and then the 4.0.4 patch just to be safe.


----------



## jesssiii

If we flash this, are we relegated to stock 4.0.4, no mods or roms for now?


----------



## samsuck

ExiledThemer said:


> Clockwork mod recover or fast boot?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Flash in cwm  
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Character Zero

jesssiii said:


> If we flash this, are we relegated to stock 4.0.4, no mods or roms for now?


This is just the bootloader and radios, running it with AOKP right now.


----------



## mcbrocker

it is working with liquid beta 2 flashed the 4.0.2 radios then flashed the new ones, only difference for me is now i have one bar in my house when before i had none and even went to 1x alot, not anymore so far. (IMO 1.9 kernel)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

jakebites said:


> You've either got some serious balls or a deathwise to fry your LTE radio man. Patching the wrong LTE radio is going to cause problems if not now, later.


I did what he did and then immediately flashed the 4.0.2 radios then re-patched. Is it still going to cause problems?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> I did what he did and then immediately flashed the 4.0.2 radios then re-patched. Is it still going to cause problems?


If it was going to cause problems it would do it immediately. It doesn't make sense that it would cause problems down the road. So if your device is working fine now, it's fine.


----------



## TeeX

Character Zero said:


> This is just the bootloader and radios, running it with AOKP right now.


any initial impressions? I'm on AOKP and wonder what the .04 will do

sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Can we flash back to 4.0.2 and then to 4.0.4 in the same CWR session or do we have to boot up with 4.0.2 then reboot back to recovery and flash 4.0.4?


----------



## Mustang302LX

sandfreak said:


> Can we flash back to 4.0.2 and then to 4.0.4 in the same CWR session or do we have to boot up with 4.0.2 then reboot back to recovery and flash 4.0.4?


Personally I'd boot it up and let it settle in and then flash the 4.0.4 update zip.


----------



## Character Zero

TeeX said:


> any initial impressions? I'm on AOKP and wonder what the .04 will do
> 
> sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


Well I stille get 4G, so I guess its alright. Haven't noticed any issues.


----------



## sandfreak

Mustang302LX said:


> Personally I'd boot it up and let it settle in and then flash the 4.0.4 update zip.


Thank you sir, will do


----------



## comnsens

Flashed no problems. Booted into bootloader with no problems. Still says 4.0.3 on 0.7.0 gummynex but radios updated and signal is better for me. Usually only have 1 bar at my place but have 2 now and my internet speed has improved.

Sent from my Lean Gummified Machine


----------



## Mustang302LX

comnsens said:


> Flashed no problems. Booted into bootloader with no problems. Still says 4.0.3 on 0.7.0 gummynex but radios updated and signal is better for me. Usually only have 1 bar at my place but have 2 now and my internet speed has improved.
> 
> Sent from my Lean Gummified Machine


Yes that's all right. This is not a 4.0.4 update JUST the radios/bootloader from 4.0.4.


----------



## mcbrocker

sandfreak said:


> Thank you sir, will do


i flashed the 4.0.2 booted up went right back in and flashed the update radio my signal before was all over the place from 1x to 3g one bar to no bar now its staying on 3g one bar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jesssiii

If I want to go back to 4.0.3, do I need to first go back to 4.0.2, then update to 03?


----------



## morbidz

works fine on AOKP m3.
-downgraded to 4.02 radios
-rebooted
-installed 4.04 radios
-profit


----------



## KungPaoZhuZhu

I never flashed a new radio for my GN,only custom ROMS (therfore I think I am using 4.0.2) but to make sure is there any way to verify what version of radio I am currently using? *(I rather be safe) *

aokp_toro_milestone-3
Stock kernel


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

KungPaoZhuZhu said:


> I never flashed a new radio for my GN,only custom ROMS (therfore I think I am using 4.0.2) but to make sure is there any way to verify what version of radio I am currently using? *(I rather be safe) *
> 
> aokp_toro_milestone-3
> Stock kernel


 your baseband will show ek05 and ek02


----------



## joemagistro

same thing here... flashed 4.02 radios.. then 4.04 and it still says 4.0.3 .... isnt the android version changed from the rom itself??


----------



## mattyg151

morbidz said:


> works fine on AOKP m3.
> -downgraded to 4.02 radios
> -rebooted
> -installed 4.04 radios
> -profit


i just did the same process. working great here


----------



## morbidz

joemagistro said:


> same thing here... flashed 4.02 radios.. then 4.04 and it still says 4.0.3 .... isnt the android version changed from the rom itself??


This is just radio. Not OS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Oman0123

Im noticing a lower signal, flashed about 30 min ago. Before I was at about -90 to -100 dbm Now Im staying at around -100 to -120 which is pretty much no service I believe. Ive never had great service at home. So ill reserve judgement until tomorrow when Ill be out and about.

Honestly its crazy how much just going less than a half mile down the road affects my signal personally. Ill have either 3-4 bars ( I know it isnt accurate) and When I pull in my driveway it goes down to 0-1 bar. Of course Im on wifi at home and never had a dropped call so its basically a non issue. But aesthetically the bars look way better ICS Blue than Empty Gray


----------



## Igotadroid

On AOKP m3. Never changed radios or anything. So I guess I'm on 4.0.2 radios and bootloader, correct? Couldn't find which radios were 4.0.2. Friggin tapatalk is acting squirrely again
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro

morbidz said:


> This is just radio. Not OS.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i understand that.. but how does the OPs say 4.0.4 in the screen shot??


----------



## akellar

joemagistro said:


> i understand that.. but how does the OPs say 4.0.4 in the screen shot??


He's also updated his rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123

akellar said:


> He's also updated his rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


^^^^^This.

P3 said he is releasing his 4.0.4 rom tonight.
https://twitter.com/#!/P3Droid


----------



## Igotadroid

samsuck said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28393515/402radios_btldr.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 radio's and BOOTLOADER for those too lazy to look
> 
> in case you have to go back


Thanks for this. Gonna try the new radios and bootloader. Averaging now between 73-88 dbm at my house. And at my brothers I am between 90 and 113.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NateDogg11

mattyg151 said:


> i just did the same process. working great here


Everything is done in CWR? No fastboot?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

NateDogg11 said:


> Everything is done in CWR? No fastboot?


yes


----------



## GTvert90

I wonder if this just patches the "bars"like they said was coming in an update

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

Igotadroid said:


> On AOKP m3. Never changed radios or anything. So I guess I'm on 4.0.2 radios and bootloader, correct? Couldn't find which radios were 4.0.2. Friggin tapatalk is acting squirrely again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16761
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


looks like 4.0.2 to me.


----------



## doublea500

is this safe if done correctly?


----------



## blaine07

mattyg151 said:


> i just did the same process. working great here


Win, me too.

Phone seems to be liking this radio a lot.

Any feedback on 3G to 4G hand off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07

GTvert90 said:


> I wonder if this just patches the "bars"like they said was coming in an update
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No, not if upgrading radios. Radios has nothing to do with rom/graphics and such. More "hardware" than anything if you will..

Poster above me, yes, works well and perfectly safe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Igotadroid

1 last question. I downloaded from the tbh app and the radio/bootloader is 5.91mb. The 4.0.2 radio bootloader is 5.91mb. The 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 update is like half the size. Is that correct? Just double checking so I don't screw up 4 Nexus's haha








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123

doublea500 said:


> is this safe if done correctly?


Im sure half the community has flashed this already and as long as you follow directions you should be golden


----------



## chubbrock

just did it and worked! Flash the zip to go tov 4.0.2 radios and bootloader in recovery, reboot phone. Reboot back into recovery and flash the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21

Thanks for doing this! I think im gonna wait and see if roman updates his rom before i mess with it, things are running to good right now


----------



## Xyp

Anyone have the stones to flash these new radios / boatloader directly over the leaked 4.0.3 ones yet?
<--- lazy bastid.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Can someone tell me what the stock 4.0.2 bootloader is called I got primekk15?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doublea500

Xyp said:


> Anyone have the stones to flash these new radios / boatloader directly over the leaked 4.0.3 ones yet?
> <--- lazy bastid.


on page 2 someone posted the 4.02 radios. takes a second to flash them.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

Xyp said:


> Anyone have the stones to flash these new radios / boatloader directly over the leaked 4.0.3 ones yet?
> <--- lazy bastid.


I did it and it only updated the cdma radio. Plus I was told that its not good to patch the 4.0.3 lte radio


----------



## hmedme

Xyp said:


> Anyone have the stones to flash these new radios / boatloader directly over the leaked 4.0.3 ones yet?
> <--- lazy bastid.


Yes, i jumped right on it. All updated fine. Bootloader and radios all displayed new version and 3g data and voice tested fine. I do not have 4g here.

I have now freaked out, downgraded to 02 and reflashing new Bootloader and radios.

Looking good after all this....


----------



## NateDogg11

Just flashed...phone is working great with AOKP. Quick question...in my Settings menu, the Baseband version updated, but the Build number did not change from IML74K. Shouldn't it read IMM30B? Should I reflash or something I'm not thinking of or am I worrying over nothing? Thanks


----------



## jesssiii

Still wondering since you have to be on 4.0.2 before flashing, does that mean if I want to return to 4.0.3, I have to again go to 4.0.2 first?


----------



## bamfsig45

We can flash back to the 4.0.2 radio and bootloader from this new 4.0.4 update if we feel our signal is worse? Using the .zip posted on page 2 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17325-cdmaradiobootloader402-to-404-radio-patches-and-bootloader/page__view__findpost__p__449518


----------



## reverepats

[/quote name='Xyp' timestamp='1328409648' post='449802']Anyone have the stones to flash these new radios / boatloader directly over the leaked 4.0.3 ones yet?

Check the "New radio Speeds" thread. A few ballzy guys did it already. I'm jumping in now my self


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

jesssiii said:


> Still wondering since you have to be on 4.0.2 before flashing, does that mean if I want to return to 4.0.3, I have to again go to 4.0.2 first?


I would just flash back to 4.0.2 then back to 4.0.3. Thats what I did


----------



## blaine07

Rom update won't update your radios to my knowledge... ever. Just fyi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cabutr

After flashing I had 4g for a few seconds then 3g, I've always had 4g at my house

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssiii

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> I would just flash back to 4.0.2 then back to 4.0.3. Thats what I did


Thanks! Did you not like the update?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

cabutr said:


> After flashing I had 4g for a few seconds then 3g, I've always had 4g at my house
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This happened to me too. try switching from LTE/CDMA to CDMA then back to LTE. Should pick up LTE


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

jesssiii said:


> Thanks! Did you not like the update?


I reflashed it again, just to try it out for a longer amount of time. I didn't see much of a difference.


----------



## hmedme

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Can someone tell me what the stock 4.0.2 bootloader is called I got primekk15?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


From my setup YES


----------



## ceredics

Just a word for the wise, mine crashed during the revert cause I was using the touch version not by koush. But fixed it by flashing the original from from manager and reverting then upgrading. Big difference and I can't wait for 4.0.4 roms!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NateDogg11

So, I am assuming the Build number not changing from IML74K is not a big deal?


----------



## Character Zero

blaine07 said:


> Rom update won't update your radios to my knowledge... ever. Just fyi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well it could if the dev included the radios in the zip and the lines in the updater script.


----------



## Pupalei

NateDogg11 said:


> So, I am assuming the Build number not changing from IML74K is not a big deal?


The build number is OS based, not radio.

Sent from my GT-P6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyp

Yeah, I sucked it up and went back to 4.0.2 before I went to 4.0.4. If there's one thing I've learned over the last few years its that you can rescue a bunch of dumbass maneuvers, rescuing a bad bootloader is horrible and bad radios impossible.

I'm never buying anything but a Nexus phone. The other crap is for the birds!


----------



## whewstoosae

NateDogg11 said:


> So, I am assuming the Build number not changing from IML74K is not a big deal?


All this does is update your radios to the 4.0.4 version, not your ROM. You won't see a ROM version change until there are ROMs based off of 4.0.4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CPGustafson511

I flashed the TeamBlackHat 4.0.4 radios directly over the 4.0.3 radios, didn't have any issues and am now maintaining a much stronger signal.


----------



## maha1o

how can i verify what bootloader version i have?


----------



## NateDogg11

Pupalei said:


> The build number is OS based, not radio.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6810 using Tapatalk


Awesome...thank you.


----------



## Character Zero

maha1o said:


> how can i verify what bootloader version i have?


Boot into the bootloader and it is listed at the bottom.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Just flashed over AOKP M3, worked fine! WOOOT!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Everything seems fine only my basedband reads I515.09 V.FA02 instead of I515.10 V.FA02


----------



## hmedme

CPGustafson511 said:


> I flashed the TeamBlackHat 4.0.4 radios directly over the 4.0.3 radios, didn't have any issues and am now maintaining a much stronger signal.


4g data?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Mustang302LX said:


> Everything seems fine only my basedband reads I515.09 V.FA02 instead of I515.10 V.FA02


same


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Just booted into bootloader, it was prime something so


----------



## Mustang302LX

cvbcbcmv said:


> same


Yeah as long as it works I don't care lol. Seems like most the screenshots I've seen are what we have anyways so we aren't alone.


----------



## Igotadroid

Thanks Adrynalyne. Worked great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00

Mustang302LX said:


> Everything seems fine only my basedband reads I515.09 V.FA02 instead of I515.10 V.FA02


The .## is what hardware revision you have.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

winner00 said:


> The .## is what hardware revision you have.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ahhhh my bad lol. Never flashed off of 4.0.2 baseband so never really paid attention before. Much thanks.


----------



## Adrynalyne

Folks concerned about seeing I51509.whatever vs. I515.10.whatever:

Thats not radio version. That is Hardware Revision number.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Adrynalyne said:


> Folks concerned about seeing I51509.whatever vs. I515.10.whatever:
> 
> Thats not radio version. That is Hardware Revision number.


Thanks for also clarifying. Too used to HTC phones still lol.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Mustang302LX said:


> Ahhhh my bad lol. Never flashed off of 4.0.2 baseband so never really paid attention before. Much thanks.


Ha ha that puts my worries at ease! I'm so excited to test these out tomorrow. Serious, I'm predicting that by 10:00AM EST tomorrow we will have a regular flashable 4.0.4 rom. I also think the Yankees have a really good chance of winning the world cup!


----------



## NateDogg11

Mustang302LX said:


> Everything seems fine only my basedband reads I515.09 V.FA02 instead of I515.10 V.FA02


Same here


----------



## Adrynalyne

I won't touch a single custom 4.0.4 rom until its on aosp.

It soils the Nexus name to run smali hacked roms.

I am just pillaging 4.0.4 for aosp, once the source drops.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Adrynalyne said:


> I won't touch a single custom 4.0.4 rom until its on aosp.
> 
> It soils the Nexus name to run smali hacked roms.
> 
> I am just pillaging 4.0.4 for aosp, once the source drops.


Yup no thanks there.


----------



## Bimmer323

Has anyone else had issues flashing with the touch version of cw, I don't have to revert back, only flash.

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX

Bimmer323 said:


> Has anyone else had issues flashing with the touch version of cw, I don't have to revert back, only flash.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I just flashed with the touch version without issue.


----------



## hmedme

Bimmer323 said:


> Has anyone else had issues flashing with the touch version of cw, I don't have to revert back, only flash.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Touch worked well here v5.8.0.2


----------



## z06mike

I get an error 7 with touch CWR.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmer323

Cool, thanks guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mattyg151

z06mike said:


> I get an error 7 with touch CWR.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


are you still on the initial touch beta? if so flash the new one 5.8.0.2


----------



## skiddingus

Bimmer323 said:


> Has anyone else had issues flashing with the touch version of cw, I don't have to revert back, only flash.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Worked fine for me on 2 different phones using beta 5.


----------



## NateDogg11

I have 5.8.0.2 and had no issues flashing.


----------



## defiantj3

Flashed on GummyNex 0.7.0 on stock 4.0.2 radio. Saw improved 4g speed with no issues and booted into boot loader with no problems.


----------



## blaine07

Character Zero said:


> Well it could if the dev included the radios in the zip and the lines in the updater script.


I stand corrected. Thanks for info. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## defiantj3

Actually question for you guys updating the radio does the PRL stay the same?


----------



## skiddingus

Xyp said:


> Anyone have the stones to flash these new radios / boatloader directly over the leaked 4.0.3 ones yet?
> <--- lazy bastid.


I definitely wouldn't suggest doing it. I just did 2 phones but I flashed back to 4.02 then to 4.04. You will notice when you flash back to the 4.02 radio it will say "WRITING LTE RADIO". When you go to the 4.04 radio it will say "PATCHING LTE RADIO" The 4.04 update file is expecting the existing radio to be 4.02 and it only patches it. If you apply this patch to the 4.03 radio things may not go so well. I know people have been reporting it works but it is not worth the risk when it only takes an extra 30 seconds to flash 4.02 first.


----------



## Adrynalyne

defiantj3 said:


> Actually question for you guys updating the radio does the PRL stay the same?


The same.


----------



## ceredics

If its meant for 0.2 into 0.4 then I wouldn't even try doing it from 0.3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

rossguy said:


> Can't wait to update from 4.03. Hoping this fixes the one way audio/microphone issue some of us are having!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm still getting intermittent one way audio with these radios. Really irritating.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

I just flashed this over 4.0.2 radios with bootloader primekk15 was that the right one? I seem like I have the right radios

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> I just flashed this over 4.0.2 radios with bootloader primekk15 was that the right one? I seem like I have the right radios
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Those are the 4.0.4 radios.


----------



## hmedme

skiddingus said:


> I definitely wouldn't suggest doing it. I just did 2 phones but I flashed back to 4.02 then to 4.04. You will notice when you flash back to the 4.02 radio it will say "WRITING LTE RADIO". When you go to the 4.04 radio it will say "PATCHING LTE RADIO" The 4.04 update file is expecting the existing radio to be 4.02 and it only patches it. If you apply this patch to the 4.03 radio things may not go so well. I know people have been reporting it works but it is not worth the risk when it only takes an extra 30 seconds to flash 4.02 first.


Interesting. I used Team Black Hats radio/bootloader file and saw no [edit] indication of "patching" just a FYI


----------



## mightybrick

hmedme said:


> Interesting. I used Team Black Hats radio/bootloader file and saw no mention of "patching" just a FYI


TBH may have patched the 4.0.2 radio with 4.0.4, then pulled the now-patched 4.0.4 radio image to place in their zip. In that case you would see "writing" instead of "patching".


----------



## winner00

mightybrick said:


> TBH may have patched the 4.0.2 radio with 4.0.4, then pulled the now-patched 4.0.4 radio image to place in their zip. In that case you would see "writing" instead of "patching".


Yep thats what they did.


----------



## xRogerxC

Just flashed this, no problems. 3G to 4G swap is definitely better. Signal strength shows pretty much the same for me (-93 dbm). All is good 

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP M3, Franco kernel 15.2


----------



## mightybrick

winner00 said:


> Yep thats what they did.


In this case you could flash it directly over 4.0.3 radios with no problem.


----------



## Adrynalyne

hmedme said:


> Interesting. I used Team Black Hats radio/bootloader file and saw no mention of "patching" just a FYI


Nobody ever reads threads. They just JUMP IN, and hope for the best. It is right on the first page.

1 full radio
*1 patched radio*
1 full bootloader


----------



## KungPaoZhuZhu

mattyg151 said:


> are you still on the initial touch beta? if so flash the new one 5.8.0.2


How do one flash the new one?


----------



## hmedme

mightybrick said:


> Yep thats what they did.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Deathshead

Im running AOKP M3, I was on 4.0.2 radios @ -120db. - Flashed the 4.0.4 radios and Im not at,.. -120db WOOHOO!,.. lol

The fact of the matter is, if you live in a shitty signal area, you live in a shitty signal area.. 
Ill try outside and report back.


----------



## Adrynalyne

mightybrick said:


> TBH may have patched the 4.0.2 radio with 4.0.4, then pulled the now-patched 4.0.4 radio image to place in their zip. In that case you would see "writing" instead of "patching".


AFAIK, these are the only ones out there (for free). I could have patched and pulled the radio, but I was not willing to trash my phone to test how well the pulled radio worked. FWIW, I can change the installer script to say "wiping my butt..." if it pleases folks


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

KungPaoZhuZhu said:


> How do one flash the new one?


fastboot would be the easiest way


----------



## dadsterflip

OK I'm just confuse as hell. Sorry been a long day and I can't comprehend things atm.

Sooooo running cnd 1.3.On the 403 radio and I think it was the ek series. 
I just flashed tbh radio leak I'm guessing which is 404. So what problem am I suppose to have or looking for? If I flashed from 403 to 404? 
I just see a lot of peeps freaking out about it and mine seems to be working atm and better. Should I worry and flash back to 402 radio then 404 radio? 
Sorry and thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hmedme

Adrynalyne said:


> Nobody ever reads threads. They just JUMP IN, and hope for the best. It is right on the first page.
> 
> 1 full radio
> *1 patched radio*
> 1 full bootloader


sorry, I meant when the file was flashing, "patching" was not part of the process only writing CDMA and LTE radios


----------



## Adrynalyne

I addressed this as only tested from 4.0.2 to 4.0.4.

If it works for other variants, awesome. If it doesn't, well.. told ya so


----------



## mightybrick

dadsterflip said:


> OK I'm just confuse as hell. Sorry been a long day and I can't comprehend things atm.
> 
> Sooooo running cnd 1.3.On the 403 radio and I think it was the ek series.
> I just flashed tbh radio leak I'm guessing which is 404. So what problem am I suppose to have or looking for? If I flashed from 403 to 404?
> I just see a lot of peeps freaking out about it and mine seems to be working atm and better. Should I worry and flash back to 402 radio then 404 radio?
> Sorry and thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


If you flashed from TBH, then you are fine. If you flashed from anywhere else, AFAIK, you would need to downgrade the radios to 4.0.2 first, then flash 4.0.4.


----------



## Adrynalyne

hmedme said:


> sorry, I meant when the file was flashing, "patching" was not part of the process only writing CDMA and LTE radios


To be clear, I don't work like TBH. I don't buy leaks, and I certainly don't sell access to them. Their leak probably was a full image. I merely took a signed ota, and stripped out the radios, radio patches, and bootloader for folks.


----------



## dadsterflip

mightybrick said:


> If you flashed from TBH, then you are fine. If you flashed from anywhere else, AFAIK, you would need to downgrade the radios to 4.0.2 first, then flash 4.0.4.


Thanks for the quick reply.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mightybrick

dadsterflip said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


No problem.


----------



## hmedme

Adrynalyne said:


> I addressed this as only tested from 4.0.2 to 4.0.4.
> 
> If it works for other variants, awesome. If it doesn't, well.. told ya so


Roger that.


----------



## aggiechase37

Browsing on the browser seems faster to me (I flashed from leaked radios, back to 4.0.2 radios, rebooted, then flashed 4.0.4 radio just to be on the safe side). Pages seem to start loading instantly whereas they used to take a second to start loading. I'm only on wifi right now, so I haven't tested the mobile 3g and 4g stuff yet. Looking forward to Milestone 4 built off 4.0.4! Seems only fitting!


----------



## winner00

Adrynalyne said:


> To be clear, I don't work like TBH. I don't buy leaks, and I certainly don't sell access to them. Their leak probably was a full image. I merely took a signed ota, and stripped out the radios, radio patches, and bootloader for folks.


and thats why I took it and uploaded it. They don't need to sell early access.


----------



## boilerjohn94

Does anyone have an md5 for the download? Want to make sure download was good before I flash. Thanks.


----------



## Adrynalyne

winner00 said:


> and thats why I took it and uploaded it. They don't need to sell early access.


Did you? Sharing is caring


----------



## winner00

Adrynalyne said:


> Did you? Sharing is caring


Yea I didn't make a thread about it but I have been posting the link around.


----------



## hmedme

Adrynalyne said:


> To be clear, I don't work like TBH. I don't buy leaks, and I certainly don't sell access to them. Their leak probably was a full image. I merely took a signed ota, and stripped out the radios, radio patches, and bootloader for folks.


To be clear, I should have paid better attention to the OP in the first place and prob got lucky. Thanks for the post and info


----------



## Adrynalyne

winner00 said:


> Yea I didn't make a thread about it but I have been posting the link around.


Well if you accidentally click on my PM link, I won't be upset. Promise


----------



## landshark

Adrynalyne said:


> Well if you accidentally click on my PM link, I won't be upset. Promise


Accidents happen all the time. Just have to be prepared to say oops, my bad


----------



## winner00

Adrynalyne said:


> Well if you accidentally click on my PM link, I won't be upset. Promise


?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

winner00 said:


> ?


he wants you to send him the link you have been posting I believe


----------



## winner00

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> he wants you to send him the link you have been posting I believe


o haha I misunderstood what he said. I was thinking he was going to send me something.


----------



## z06mike

mattyg151 said:


> are you still on the initial touch beta? if so flash the new one 5.8.0.2


That was it. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidrage729

Flashed over stock 4.0.2 just fine I'll admit last part took a while I did think oh shit for a second. I'm at home I have virtually no service as I did prior to flashing hopefully it improved when I'm out and about at least.


----------



## hastekilled

I tried installing these after going back to 4.0.2 radios and when I try installing the new radios it keeps aborting the insallation. Says there is an error in the zip file. Anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## masri1987

hastekilled said:


> I tried installing these after going back to 4.0.2 radios and when I try installing the new radios it keeps aborting the insallation. Says there is an error in the zip file. Anyone know what could be wrong?


Reboot back into recovery and try again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24

hastekilled said:


> I tried installing these after going back to 4.0.2 radios and when I try installing the new radios it keeps aborting the insallation. Says there is an error in the zip file. Anyone know what could be wrong?


Also check the md5 sum


----------



## hastekilled

masri1987 said:


> Reboot back into recovery and try again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tried that already but I'll do it again. Installed the old radios, rebooted, then went back to recovery to install the new ones and it kept aborting.

Edit: Same thing happened. Getting nothing but abortions when trying to install it.


----------



## terryrook

are you on a mac? is there some reason they're unzipping after you download? Try downloading from your phone.


----------



## dch921

hastekilled said:


> Tried that already but I'll do it again. Installed the old radios, rebooted, then went back to recovery to install the new ones and it kept aborting.
> 
> Edit: Same thing happened. Getting nothing but abortions when trying to install it.


I went from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 and noticed radios didn't update correctly even though it flashed fine. I then flash the 4.0.2 radio and errored out when flashing the 4.0.4 I then just went under advanced in cwr and reboot recovery and flashed 4.0.4 again and everything worked fine and radios updated correctly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfan

Before I flashed i wanted to make sure I'm good first. I never updated to the 4.03 radios but have been aokp so I wanted to make sure I'm fine. This is what I have now before I flash. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## winner00

steelersfan said:


> Before I flashed i wanted to make sure I'm good first. I never updated to the 4.03 radios but have been aokp so I wanted to make sure I'm fine. This is what I have now before I flash. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yea you should be good.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

steelersfan said:


> Before I flashed i wanted to make sure I'm good first. I never updated to the 4.03 radios but have been aokp so I wanted to make sure I'm fine. This is what I have now before I flash. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


your good to go. flash away


----------



## BFirebird101

Can somebody post links to the .02 radios?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth

I've tried downloading the radio 3 times and even upgraded to latest cwm touch but i get error abort when flashing during the cdma part of this zip. Under about it shows i have the lte one but still on old cdma. Im in cna 1.3 with franco kernel btw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfan

Thanks guys appreciate it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dch921

BFirebird101 said:


> Can somebody post links to the .02 radios?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://www.multiupload.com/1QBFOFWTE8

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hastekilled

dch921 said:


> I went from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 and noticed radios didn't update correctly even though it flashed fine. I then flash the 4.0.2 radio and errored out when flashing the 4.0.4 I then just went under advanced in cwr and reboot recovery and flashed 4.0.4 again and everything worked fine and radios updated correctly
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tried that and it didn't work for me. I give up for now. No reason the zips shouldn't be installing. It's the same one that everyone else is using.


----------



## BFirebird101

dch921 said:


> http://www.multiupload.com/1QBFOFWTE8
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thx:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jspradling7

dch921 said:


> http://www.multiupload.com/1QBFOFWTE8
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Multiupload works for you?


----------



## blaine07

jspradling7 said:


> Multiupload works for you?


You thinking of Megaupload?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doublea500

does the radio change wifi also?


----------



## jspradling7

Yes I was. I was able to get it from another one of the links there. Thanx


----------



## mc2821

I downloaded the 402 radios as well as the 404 radios, flashed the 402 radios and rebooted (screen shot attached) when i tried to flash the 404 radios i get an error message and the installation gets aborted. can someone tell me if i am doing something wrong or suggest a way to get this to work?


----------



## toxa24

mc2821 said:


> I downloaded the 402 radios as well as the 404 radios, flashed the 402 radios and rebooted (screen shot attached) when i tried to flash the 404 radios i get an error message and the installation gets aborted. can someone tell me if i am doing something wrong or suggest a way to get this to work?


Check the md5 sum of the 4.0.4 file you downloaded


----------



## tiny4579

mc2821 said:


> Check the md5 sum of the 4.0.4 file you downloaded


And this too.


----------



## mc2821

toxa24 said:


> Check the md5 sum of the 4.0.4 file you downloaded


how do i check that


----------



## mc2821

tiny4579 said:


> Are you using the touch recovery beta released by koush? The initial version I heard was really for GSM only but he cut a new recovery that should work on both? If in doubt, flash the official recovery from ROM manager or fastboot. Unstableapp's version of clockwork mod for the Galaxy Nexus (toro) should work as well. It worked for me. And this too.


i'm using the official touch cwr but i'll try going back to the original


----------



## mc2821

tiny4579 said:


> Are you using the touch recovery beta released by koush? The initial version I heard was really for GSM only but he cut a new recovery that should work on both? If in doubt, flash the official recovery from ROM manager or fastboot. Unstableapp's version of clockwork mod for the Galaxy Nexus (toro) should work as well. It worked for me.
> 
> And this too.


I think this worked thanks


----------



## mc2821

is this correct?


----------



## rossguy

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> I'm still getting intermittent one way audio with these radios. Really irritating.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Well it sounds like the one way audio drop is a software thing and not a radio. Maybe 4.0.4 will help. Droid Life posted an article about it so if 4.0.4 isn't the answer hopefully it got someone's attention and it comes soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## staticx57

I too downgraded to 4.0.2 then flashed the zip and got the install aborted when it came to writing the cdma radio so I ended up with a 4.0.4 LTE radio and 4.0.2 CDMA. I ended up flashing it again and they both took. I'm on The 5.0.8.2 touch CWM. Those are experiences.


----------



## toxa24

mc2821 said:


> is this correct?


Yes, that is it. Also, to check the md5 sum, there are free apps in the market that do that. I use Root Explorer, find the file, long press, and choose Properties. It'll show it there


----------



## mc2821

toxa24 said:


> Yes, that is it. Also, to check the md5 sum, there are free apps in the market that do that. I use Root Explorer, find the file, long press, and choose Properties. It'll show it there


after i flashed i had no data service at all. maybe its my rom aokp milestone 3


----------



## eris72

doublea500 said:


> does the radio change wifi also?


This. Noticing battery draining quicker over wifi. Coincidence? In my head?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycycle

Just a personnel assumption. As long as the lte radio is 4.0.2 the lte patch takes. The cdma radio doesn't matter the version.


----------



## chrisexv6

Ive seen some people having issues with Touch CWMR but no one mentioned....what version? Koush or non-Koush?

Im using the non-Koush version but wanted to be sure people havent had issues with it trying to downgrade/upgrade the radios, before I give it a shot.

Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## rexdog1888

chrisexv6 said:


> Ive seen some people having issues with Touch CWMR but no one mentioned....what version? Koush or non-Koush?
> 
> Im using the non-Koush version but wanted to be sure people havent had issues with it trying to downgrade/upgrade the radios, before I give it a shot.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm using the non-Koush version and had no problems updating.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SDC_Bolts

Non Koush here as well with no issues. And for the user a few posts back, on AOKP M3, no data issues here.

I am in a bad signal area, and my signal strength increased from -110 to -90 to -75. Also seems to pick up on my wireless extender better when in range. Came from 4.0.3 radio.

This could be all in my head, will know more with a bit more time on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisexv6

Thanks Adryn.

All done, initial impression is signal strength didnt really change but cutting over from 4G to 3G (by forcing 3G mode) and then back is much faster/smoother. Will tell more when I hit some non-4G areas to see how the phone automatically handles it.

Maybe I should have kept exchanging my phone for one with a perfect screen, instead of a radio that seemed to work better than most.....looks like they might actually fix the radio issues.


----------



## vinzky

I flashed the new radios but mine says I5I5 v 9 instead of v10. Everything works fine jut wondering why!


----------



## loudaccord

Downgraded to 4.0 .2 then upgraded to 4.0 .4 the 4 to 3 work works flawlessly. I will have to test everything else over the next couple days but thanks for everyone's effort.


----------



## Honky Kong 64

Flashed this last night and now have a steady 2 bars of 4G in my apartment when before I had it only sometimes. Thanks guys!


----------



## chrisexv6

vinzky said:


> I flashed the new radios but mine says I5I5 v 9 instead of v10. Everything works fine jut wondering why!


the number after the "v" is your hardware revision. Mine is 9 also, hardware revision 10 is slightly newer, although I dont know if there has even been a solid "change log" as to what changed with it.


----------



## Deathshead

eris72 said:


> This. Noticing battery draining quicker over wifi. Coincidence? In my head?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wifi driver is kernel based.


----------



## blueharford

My baseband says FA02 is that the 4.0.4 update?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cadams122593

blueharford said:


> My baseband says FA02 is that the 4.0.4 update?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## erklee

First off, love this community, so helpful. The update really helps with the switch time from 4g to 3g and back . But as far as signal goes, I checked between installs and the older v2 actually gave me the best 4g signal at my house! Gonna keep an eye on it for awhile and see if any change, was surprised with that....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Funzy32

No change as far as signal at my house.
-93 steady before and after.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## michianamcr

Wanted to try to make a quick, one post summary of the helpful information in the last 20 pages.

The radio upgrade can be used with any rom/kernel as the radios are independent of the rom and kernel and will leave everything else intact.

There is also a complete 4.0.4 firmware upgrade which will overwrite your current rom, and from what I have read may not currently be rootable. (this will change, verify through other posts and threads) This is not the topic of this post/thread, only upgrading the radios.

There are two upgrade paths depending on where you get the 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. If you get them from here, you will need to go from the 4.0.2 radios. If you get the 4.0.4 radios from p3droid/TBH then you can flash over the 4.0.3 since it a complete replacement of the radios and not a patch of 4.0.2 like the one available here on RootzWiki.

To verify which version of the radios you have, go to Settings -> About Phone and look at the Baseband version. Here are the versions and the corresponding display:
4.0.1 - I515.xx V.EK01 / I515.EK02 (note: .xx Will show .09 or .10 based on your phone's firmware version)
4.0.2 - I515.xx V.EK05 / I515.EK02
4.0.3 - I515.xx V.EK06 / I515.EK04
4.0.4 - I515.xx V.FA02 / I515.FA02

If you have the 4.0.3 version of the radios, you will need to first downgrade to version 4.0.2 if you are running the update found here. The 4.0.2 bootloader and radios are available at http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip md5sum e7662a9d7f71437398af762cbb5b72de

Use the latest version of Clockworkmod to flash them. If you are using the touch version of Clockworkmod, you must have 5.8.0.2 avaialable through http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager

After flashing to 4.0.2, reboot the phone and after verifying which Baseband version the phone is running, reboot into recovery again. You can then flash the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader, which are available from http://berz.me/other...4_btldr_rdo.zip
md5sum 59c88bb79c013ebd8f110dc5a6520888

Please don't be alarmed at the apparent slowness of the cdma flashing, it will take a minute or more.

To verify that your phone gets a better signal, go to Settings -> About Phone -> Status and compare the before and after Signal strengths. I went from -102 dBm to -85 dBm after the upgrade and got two more bars on the display.

Please note that the md5 sums that I've supplied are not directly from the people who created the files, but from what I calculated from them after multiple downloads and comparing the results. These are the files that I used successfully to upgrade my phone. Please contact the OP's personally and ask them to supply official md5 sums.

Hope that helped...


----------



## emmur0

Funzy32 said:


> No change as far as signal at my house.
> -93 steady before and after.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This has been my experience to a T. -93 before and after. Downgraded from 4.0.3 radio then flashed


----------



## davidnc

Ok I still have the 4.0.2 radio and bootloader .
I have downloader both the installer for the 4.0.4 radio/bootloader from the OP ,as well the one to revert back to the 4.0.2 radio/bootloader(on page 2).
I looked though the whole thread twice once last night when everyone else was and couldnt find a M5 sum numbers to compair my downloads with to make sure I had good downloads before flashing.
I thought I might have missed it last night since I was watching Bunyman on Chiller TV ha.
But I looked tho the thread again this morning and still cant find the M5 sum numbers to compair with my downloads of each file ,the 4.0.4 radio/bootloader or the 4.0.2 radio/bootloader.
Surely I didnt overlook them twice ? or did I?
Can anyone direct me to them so I can check out both of my downloads?
Thanks


----------



## david617

Just flashed 4.0.2 then p3's 4.0.4 and was left with no 4g. I did it the correct way, ie. Flash .2 reboot then flash .4 and I waited close to 20min but no 4g. 3gworked great, and the basebands were correct.
I flashed back to .2 and will try the normal method now.
I'll post back what happens.


----------



## Funzy32

emmur0 said:


> This has been my experience to a T. -93 before and after. Downgraded from 4.0.3 radio then flashed


My wife's Droid x is getting -85 in the same spot in the house. >_>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycycle

Quote by ready5.

Contrary to what was first reported when these came out, Ive found you can in fact patch from 4.0.3 In your case bmerrill63, the LTE radio do not take, so for anyone reading this thinking about trying it coming from 4.0.3 .. if you get the v.FA02 radio on but stay at ek4 for the LTE.. after flashing is done, do a battery pull, and flash again. Should fix that


----------



## MistaWolfe

Not sure if it's anyway related, but I couldn't gchat last night. No sound. Couldn't get a picture until I flashed a new kernel.

Aokp m3 with imo's 1.9.

Flashed new radio/bootloader zip from p3. Install successful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dwallersv

READ CAREFULLY EVERYONE:

The reason you can't flash this over the 4.03 radios is because the LTE portion is a * patch *. A patch adds to and/or overwrites a portion of the existing binary code in the partition - it doesn't completely replace it.

Therefore you must start with the base code that is intended to be patched, or you'll wind up with essentially nonsense junk in the partition.

It'd you have the knowledge to pick apart this package you _ can _ flash the CDMA radio over any existing radio as it's a full replacement, not a patch. Same with the bootloader.

The thing limiting this to flashing only over 4.0.2 is the LTE patch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bamfsig45

FYI: last night went from 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 and noticed my dBm was always above 90 and sometimes close to 100. Ran speedtest with the app and on speakeasy.com and the results were not what I was experiancing with .2. So this morning I flashed back to .2 from .4 and my dBm is consitantly under 90 and my speedtests are back to what I was getting before the flash. Averaging 17Mbps on the down and 14 on the up.

So this new radio may not be the best solution for everyone.


----------



## gonzlobo

Hardest part of the upgrade was flashing back to standard cwm. Not quite sure why it's necessary, but I don't take chances when it comes to flashing radios.


----------



## jrock7885

Theses are the before and after pics. One pic is before with 4.0.3 radios and the other is after with 4.0.4 patch. So it made a difference for me. Thanks goes out to all that helped with getting the links up and running. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## david617

Upgraded to .4 via .2 and now my 3g isn't working. Any ideas?
I'm on AOKP m3 w/ imo's 1.9


----------



## Soapinmouth

staticx57 said:


> I too downgraded to 4.0.2 then flashed the zip and got the install aborted when it came to writing the cdma radio so I ended up with a 4.0.4 LTE radio and 4.0.2 CDMA. I ended up flashing it again and they both took. I'm on The 5.0.8.2 touch CWM. Those are experiences.


This is happening to me but I've tried flashing the 4.04 4 or 5 times now.

Did you go back to 4.02 before trying again or just rehash 4.04

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kimir

Adrynalyne said:


> Ok, so this is a installer for clockwork recovery for the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader. This has ONLY been tested coming from 4.0.2. 4.0.3 radios and bootloaders MAY have issues. I don't advise you even consider it. This will work on stock 4.0.x, and even aosp builds.
> 
> http://berz.me/other...4_btldr_rdo.zip


What is the MD5?
I am seeing 59c88bb79c013ebd8f110dc5a6520888


----------



## Snow02

New radio definitely helps with reception. I have never seen better than -75 dBm until now.


----------



## DHO

Interesting results:
Before (4.0.3) consistant 3 bars in between -86 to -92 dbm
Now (4.0.4) always 4 bars betweem -79 to -87 dbm

While a small sample size, seems very stay in a narrow range


----------



## DeadmanIncJS

GummyNex 0.7.0 
4.0.3

i can't just install the newer radios can i?


----------



## kimir

Snow02 said:


> New radio definitely helps with reception. I have never seen better than -75 dBm until now.


Can you check your MD5 for me?


----------



## Droidlovinyogi

michianamcr said:


> Wanted to try to make a quick, one post summary of the helpful information in the last 20 pages.
> 
> The radio upgrade can be used with any rom/kernel as the radios are independent of the rom and kernel and will leave everything else intact.
> 
> There is also a complete 4.0.4 firmware upgrade which will overwrite your current rom, and from what I have read may not currently be rootable. (this will change, verify through other posts and threads) This is not the topic of this post/thread, only upgrading the radios.
> 
> There are two upgrade paths depending on where you get the 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. If you get them from here, you will need to go from the 4.0.2 radios. If you get the 4.0.4 radios from p3droid/TBH then you can flash over the 4.0.3 since it a complete replacement of the radios and not a patch of 4.0.2 like the one available here on RootzWiki.
> 
> To verify which version of the radios you have, go to Settings -> About Phone and look at the Baseband version. Here are the versions and the corresponding display:
> 4.0.1 - I515.xx V.EK01 / I515.EK02 (note: .xx Will show .09 or .10 based on your phone's firmware version)
> 4.0.2 - I515.xx V.EK05 / I515.EK02
> 4.0.3 - I515.xx V.EK06 / I515.EK04
> 4.0.4 - I515.xx V.FA02 / I515.FA02
> 
> If you have the 4.0.3 version of the radios, you will need to first downgrade to version 4.0.2 if you are running the update found here. The 4.0.2 bootloader and radios are available at http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip md5sum e7662a9d7f71437398af762cbb5b72de
> 
> Use the latest version of Clockworkmod to flash them. If you are using the touch version of Clockworkmod, you must have 5.8.0.2 avaialable through http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager
> 
> After flashing to 4.0.2, reboot the phone and after verifying which Baseband version the phone is running, reboot into recovery again. You can then flash the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader, which are available from http://berz.me/other...4_btldr_rdo.zip
> md5sum 59c88bb79c013ebd8f110dc5a6520888
> 
> Please don't be alarmed at the apparent slowness of the cdma flashing, it will take a minute or more.
> 
> To verify that your phone gets a better signal, go to Settings -> About Phone -> Status and compare the before and after Signal strengths. I went from -102 dBm to -85 dBm after the upgrade and got two more bars on the display.
> 
> Please note that the md5 sums that I've supplied are not directly from the people who created the files, but from what I calculated from them after multiple downloads and comparing the results. These are the files that I used successfully to upgrade my phone. Please contact the OP's personally and ask them to supply official md5 sums.
> 
> Hope that helped...


Thanks for taking the time to do this and post it, especially for posting the md5sum.

Those who actually don't have time to read through the thread to learn this should thank this person. Those who are too lazy to read through the thread to learn this should give special thanks to this individual.


----------



## bicen

Patch seemed to install fine. One thing i did notice. My network type switched from lte:14 to Ehrpd:13. Anyone know what this means?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gapi

My Report:

Speed test compares are best of 3 runs. No 4G here. Two bars of 3G signal normally.

AOKP M3/1.9.0
*Before* = -93dBm 2asu/ 153ms Ping/*.31*Mbps Down/.*76*Mbps Up/
Flashed with "cwmr_touch_beta5_toro.img".
Rebooted.
*After* = -93dBm 2asu/ 133ms Ping/.*52*Mbps Down/.*58*Mbps Up/
Flash took 3+ minutes.

I am really just hoping for faster hand offs the next time I hit Atlanta.


----------



## ballaz

my signal bars turns white now as opposed to blue when connected to google servers. this was done after flashing the new 4.0.4 radios. i came from 4.0.2 radios. they always turned blue on the 4.0.2 radios. are any of you having the same experience? the phone still connects to google but now turns white.


----------



## chrisexv6

gapi said:


> ....I am really just hoping for faster hand offs the next time I hit Atlanta.


Thats all I want to get out of this update. Since I live in a strong 4G area (the Northeast) the only real complaint I have is that its slow switching from 4G to 3G and back when I get into a meshed building, underground, etc.


----------



## AshG

I'm noticing much better signal hold on these radios, and that's leading to significantly better battery life. I used to have 0-2 bars of 3G at home and have been holding at two since flashing. I work next to an LTE tower and can't wait to see how the signal holds there tomorrow.


----------



## hellsbells

michianamcr said:


> Wanted to try to make a quick, one post summary of the helpful information in the last 20 pages.
> 
> The radio upgrade can be used with any rom/kernel as the radios are independent of the rom and kernel and will leave everything else intact.
> 
> There is also a complete 4.0.4 firmware upgrade which will overwrite your current rom, and from what I have read may not currently be rootable. (this will change, verify through other posts and threads) This is not the topic of this post/thread, only upgrading the radios.
> 
> There are two upgrade paths depending on where you get the 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. If you get them from here, you will need to go from the 4.0.2 radios. If you get the 4.0.4 radios from p3droid/TBH then you can flash over the 4.0.3 since it a complete replacement of the radios and not a patch of 4.0.2 like the one available here on RootzWiki.
> 
> To verify which version of the radios you have, go to Settings -> About Phone and look at the Baseband version. Here are the versions and the corresponding display:
> 4.0.1 - I515.xx V.EK01 / I515.EK02 (note: .xx Will show .09 or .10 based on your phone's firmware version)
> 4.0.2 - I515.xx V.EK05 / I515.EK02
> 4.0.3 - I515.xx V.EK06 / I515.EK04
> 4.0.4 - I515.xx V.FA02 / I515.FA02
> 
> If you have the 4.0.3 version of the radios, you will need to first downgrade to version 4.0.2 if you are running the update found here. The 4.0.2 bootloader and radios are available at http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip md5sum e7662a9d7f71437398af762cbb5b72de
> 
> Use the latest version of Clockworkmod to flash them. If you are using the touch version of Clockworkmod, you must have 5.8.0.2 avaialable through http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager
> 
> After flashing to 4.0.2, reboot the phone and after verifying which Baseband version the phone is running, reboot into recovery again. You can then flash the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader, which are available from http://berz.me/other...4_btldr_rdo.zip
> md5sum 59c88bb79c013ebd8f110dc5a6520888
> 
> Please don't be alarmed at the apparent slowness of the cdma flashing, it will take a minute or more.
> 
> To verify that your phone gets a better signal, go to Settings -> About Phone -> Status and compare the before and after Signal strengths. I went from -102 dBm to -85 dBm after the upgrade and got two more bars on the display.
> 
> Please note that the md5 sums that I've supplied are not directly from the people who created the files, but from what I calculated from them after multiple downloads and comparing the results. These are the files that I used successfully to upgrade my phone. Please contact the OP's personally and ask them to supply official md5 sums.
> 
> Hope that helped...


Very helpful. I can also confirm that you can update directly from 4.0.3 radios to 4.0.4 cdma/lte using the zip in TBH. Signal does seem a little stronger so far. Needs some real life testing.


----------



## abqnm

bicen said:


> Patch seemed to install fine. One thing i did notice. My network type switched from lte:14 to Ehrpd:13. Anyone know what this means?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ehrpd:13 is 3G. So make sure you have 4G enabled and try rebooting the phone.


----------



## EnixLHQ

Is it ok that my version numbers are I515.09 V.FA02/I515.FA02? I noticed that the op has I515.10.

I've downgraded to the 4.0.2 versions, rebooted, and flashed 4.0.4.

Sent from the digital ether.


----------



## TeeX

EnixLHQ said:


> Is it ok that my version numbers are I515.09 V.FA02/I515.FA02? I noticed that the op has I515.10.
> 
> I've downgraded to the 4.0.2 versions, rebooted, and flashed 4.0.4.
> 
> Sent from the digital ether.


its fine. the .9 or .10 is hardware version, nothing to do with software.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dimonsf2

Just did the roll back to 0.2 radio and boot loader then upgrade, patch to 0.4.

Using directions from other folks

Flash zip to downgrade fro 0.3 to 0.2 
Boot up
Reboot recovery
Flash imm30b_radios.zip (4.0.4 upgrade and patch) 
Reboot

All is well no noticeable difference on 3g and 4g. 








Gnex AOKP M3 Franco 15.2


----------



## le0_br4zuc4

dimonsf2 said:


> Just did the roll back to 0.2 radio and boot loader then upgrade, patch to 0.4.
> 
> Using directions from other folks
> 
> Flash zip to downgrade fro 0.3 to 0.2
> Boot up
> Reboot recovery
> Flash imm30b_radios.zip (4.0.4 upgrade and patch)
> Reboot
> 
> All is well no noticeable difference on 3g and 4g.
> View attachment 16815
> 
> 
> Gnex AOKP M3 Franco 15.2


I agree! So far everything is working well but I can't really see a difference on 3G or 4G ... too bad!


----------



## WormDoes

Can someone link the 4.0.2 radio/boot? The one's linked on pages 15-17 none of the links work. Stupid Government


----------



## abqnm

WormDoes said:


> Can someone link the 4.0.2 radio/boot? The one's linked on pages 15-17 none of the links work. Stupid Government


The fastboot image files are in this thread including the full 4.0.4 radios that can be flashed in fastboot without having to downgrade first since they are not a patch.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/12866-[RADIOS/BOOTLDERS/RECOVERIES][Fastboot]CDMA-Galaxy-Nexus-TORO(Updated-Feb-4,-2011)

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## WormDoes

abqnm said:


> The fastboot image files are in this thread including the full 4.0.4 radios that can be flashed in fastboot without having to downgrade first since they are not a patch.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/12866-[RADIOS/BOOTLDERS/RECOVERIES][Fastboot]CDMA-Galaxy-Nexus-TORO(Updated-Feb-4,-2011)
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Thanks! Since I'm in Boston and it's Super Bowl Sunday I'm already drunk so let me make sure I'm correct here, put 4.0.4 radio img in folder w/ adb and fastboot then "fastboot flash <radio name here>", right?


----------



## abqnm

WormDoes said:


> Thanks! Since I'm in Boston and it's Super Bowl Sunday I'm already drunk so let me make sure I'm correct here, put 4.0.4 radio img in folder w/ adb and fastboot then "fastboot flash <radio name here>", right?


You want to do the LTE radio first which is


Code:


<br />
fastboot flash radio <radio-name>.img<br />

Then the cdma radio which is


Code:


<br />
fastboot flash radio-cdma <radio-cdma-name>.img<br />

The CDMA radio will take the longest to flash as it has to unpack itself and re-write the NVRAM.


----------



## WormDoes

abqnm said:


> You want to do the LTE radio first which is
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot flash radio <radio-name>.img<br />
> 
> Then the cdma radio which is
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot flash radio-cdma <radio-cdma-name>.img<br />
> 
> The CDMA radio will take the longest to flash as it has to unpack itself and re-write the NVRAM.


Thanks again! I read that some people lost root upgrading using P3's files, I don't have to worry about that since this is fastboot, correct?


----------



## abqnm

WormDoes said:


> Thanks again! I read that some people lost root upgrading using P3's files, I don't have to worry about that since this is fastboot, correct?


I think they lost root with upgrading the entire ROM to 4.0.4. Either way since you are just flashing the radios through fastboot it won't affect root at all as they don't touch the system or data partitions.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## strongergravity

abqnm said:


> I think they lost root with upgrading the entire ROM to 4.0.4. Either way since you are just flashing the radios through fastboot it won't affect root at all as they don't touch the system or data partition.


Root can be regained, for those of you who opt to flash the entire 29mb update. You can use the Galaxy Nexus Toolkit's 4.0.2 rooting method.


----------



## motaX

steelersfan said:


> Before I flashed i wanted to make sure I'm good first. I never updated to the 4.03 radios but have been aokp so I wanted to make sure I'm fine. This is what I have now before I flash. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I was on this exact build of AOKP... My reception went into the toilet. I went ahead an reverted back to 4.02 radios that are part of the 4.03 AOKP build. Hope you fair better. Back in 4.02 radios and my phone signal is improved. I may try again the patch later today.


----------



## Mrwirez

I went from -98db to -93db and gained a bar on each radio. Overall not much db, but the handoff from 4g to 3g and back seems more stable and quicker.
Cool, now I await my favorite roms! The Galaxy Nexus is such a fun phone for us "TINK-ER-ERS" 









FYI - I went from 4.0.3 back to 4.0.2, then up to 4.0.4.

P.S. - Not sure what this means - I went from Mobile Network Type ~ LTE:9 to LTE:14

Thanks.


----------



## sabbotage

motaX said:


> I was on this exact build of AOKP... My reception went into the toilet. I went ahead an reverted back to 4.02 radios that are part of the 4.03 AOKP build. Hope you fair better. Back in 4.02 radios and my phone signal is improved. I may try again the patch later today.


Radios don't come included with roms. I'm on AOKP M3 with no problems on the 4.0.4 radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kershaw

BOOTLOADER
fastboode mode
product name = tuna
variant = toro
hw version = 8
bootloader version = primekj10
baseband version = I515.EK02 CDMA - I515.EK01
Carrier Info - None
Signing = production
lock state - unlocked

SETTINGS > ABOUT PHONE
Android Version = 4.0.3
Baseband Version = I515.09 V.EK01 / I515.EK02
Build Number = IML74K

I am debating on flashing these new radios. I have a question I'm hoping someone can answer. After reading the very helpful post by michianamcr it appears I have 4.0.1 radios from my information above. However, I'm confused why my about phone shows hw version 9 but my bootloader shows hw version 8. Can anyone explain this mismatch of information on my phone?


----------



## Kancerstick

just flashed, no problems. No difference really either


----------



## abqnm

Kershaw said:


> BOOTLOADER
> fastboode mode
> product name = tuna
> variant = toro
> hw version = 8
> bootloader version = primekj10
> baseband version = I515.EK02 CDMA - I515.EK01
> Carrier Info - None
> Signing = production
> lock state - unlocked
> 
> SETTINGS > ABOUT PHONE
> Android Version = 4.0.3
> Baseband Version = I515.09 V.EK01 / I515.EK02
> Build Number = IML74K
> 
> I am debating on flashing these new radios. I have a question I'm hoping someone can answer. After reading the very helpful post by michianamcr it appears I have 4.0.1 radios from my information above. However, I'm confused why my about phone shows hw version 9 but my bootloader shows hw version 8. Can anyone explain this mismatch of information on my phone?


Don't worry about the hw version. It has changed for some people depending on whether it was unlocked on 4.0.1 or 4.0.2.

Flash the radios and if you don't like them you can flash back. I would try them for a few days before discounting them as hurting signal as they way RSSI is displayed could have changed.

Also I recommend using the fastboot method from the radio/bootloader thread I linked a few posts back. It is also a sticky in the nexus cdma forum. It is agnostic to what you currently have installed as opposed to the patch here which needs 4.0.2 bl and basebands.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## snowbdr89

does the newer radios change the call quality at all? here in slc 4g is pretty strong so i have never had a problem with 4g but i updated to eko6 / eko4 radios to see if it changed call quality but its piss poor on this phone regardless but im still curious on the newer radios has anyone seen a change in that department?


----------



## blaine07

Not trying to beat a dead creature here but just wanted to chime in and make a statement...

First of all, thanks Adry for getting this together for us. I already had the 4.0.2 Radios/Bootloader on my Gnex and flashed it, restarted, then flashed yours. Installation went smooth and no issues there.

Second of all, All the numbers and crap aside...My phones usuability/reception has drastically improved with these radios. My phone used to go to grey bars in my home(middle of NOWHERE Kansas) all the time momentarily back and forth. Now I haven't lost service once today to the best of my knowledge. Not entirely sure what these updated radios really consisted of...But in my opinion they consisted of a win for Gnex.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Art Vandelay

I just flashed the 4.0.4 radios and it broke my wifi.

I was on 4.0.3, so I first flashed 4.0.2, then rebooted into recovery and flashed 4.0.4 radios and rebooted phone.

I could only get 1x data with the new radios so I turned on wifi. It connected to my network, but the bars were all gray and I had no data even though it said I was connected.

I verified that the new radios flashed.

I am currently on 4.0.2 and everything is working fine. I am going to try and flash the new radios again. Do I have to pull the sim card or anything?

Edit: flashed the 4.0.4 radios again and everything is working again.Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## admorris

So what are the supposed advantages of the new .4 radios? Anyone seeing quantifiable gains in reception/speed enhancements?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm

admorris said:


> So what are the supposed advantages of the new .4 radios? Anyone seeing quantifiable gains in reception/speed enhancements?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have not seen any increase in numbers but I definitely haven't been dropping to 3g in areas of what were spotty 4g like I was on all of the other radio versions. Just seems more consistent so far.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## le0_br4zuc4

admorris said:


> So what are the supposed advantages of the new .4 radios? Anyone seeing quantifiable gains in reception/speed enhancements?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


So far for me no changes. I've got the same exact signal strength as before with other radios. I will keep for a couple of days and see if anything changes just in case


----------



## abqnm

snowbdr89 said:


> does the newer radios change the call quality at all? here in slc 4g is pretty strong so i have never had a problem with 4g but i updated to eko6 / eko4 radios to see if it changed call quality but its piss poor on this phone regardless but im still curious on the newer radios has anyone seen a change in that department?


Can you elaborate on call quality issues? My Nexus is not fantastic like a Moto when it comes to call quality, but other than the outgoing audio dropping that is going on, I don't have any real quality issues...


----------



## gsxraddict

admorris said:


> So what are the supposed advantages of the new .4 radios? Anyone seeing quantifiable gains in reception/speed enhancements?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


For me I've seen huge improvements. I took my family to Disneyland today where its always a nightmare to get service from my bolt to the nexus I have usually had to turn data off completely as both would actually heat up switching between 1x to 3g. Today I not only never lost 3g it stayed cool all day. Rides I normally lost all service on I checked and still had 3g so its improved a lot for me even in what's been the worst area for data that I'm ever in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## teng247

I saw improvement as well. Came from aokp m3 rom, flashed zip, installed perfectly. I was at 2 bars of 4g w/-103dbm, now im at 3 bars with -83dbm in SLC

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeX

admorris said:


> So what are the supposed advantages of the new .4 radios? Anyone seeing quantifiable gains in reception/speed enhancements?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can already see my signal strength is slightly stronger (by the dbm's not the number of bars showing), and- more importantly- I've not dropped my data signal one time since I've upgraded to the .4 radios.

Several times a day, I would have momentary drops that would cycle back connected on it's own, but I've not seen my phone do that one time since the new radios/bootloader was installed on my phone.


----------



## dburgessme2

I live an an area that my wife gets great 3g (RAZR). My old Droid X and Incredible got great 3g. gNex can never carry 3g and seldom 1x where I live. I've tried all the radios and it just isn't getting better. I have to run on wi-fi at home.

Now I've tried the new 4.0.4 radios all day yesterday and my drive to work today (30 mins away to a 4g area). _*I could NOT keep a 3g signal during that whole trek*_. Normally, I'd go from slight 1x near home to immediate 3g....ride in half way to work would change to 4g.

Today, slight 1x from home.....to 3 or 4 bars 1x ......halfway got bumped to couple of fading 3g bars for just about a minute...it died and went back to full bars of 1x.......then last 5 mins into the 4g area, it popped into 4 bars of 4g.

What in the world happened? It's like it now can hardly lock onto 3g when it could before lock onto easily.

I may ride home today with the 4.0.4 radios....may not. May revert on back to the 4.0.3 radios as that was better than the 4.0.2 radios and it seem to have been better than these newest radios.

Anyone have similar results? (That's a question pointing to folks that were struggling in outlying areas before; not to folks who've always been in a good 3g/4g location.)

Thanks!


----------



## Burncycle

Art Vandelay said:


> I just flashed the 4.0.4 radios and it broke my wifi.
> 
> I was on 4.0.3, so I first flashed 4.0.2, then rebooted into recovery and flashed 4.0.4 radios and rebooted phone.
> 
> I could only get 1x data with the new radios so I turned on wifi. It connected to my network, but the bars were all gray and I had no data even though it said I was connected.
> 
> I verified that the new radios flashed.
> 
> I am currently on 4.0.2 and everything is working fine. I am going to try and flash the new radios again. Do I have to pull the sim card or anything?
> 
> Edit: flashed the 4.0.4 radios again and everything is working again.Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Pretty sure the radios have zero to do with wifi. At least they don't on other phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## creaky24

Can someone post the md5 for the OP file? Thanks!


----------



## Art Vandelay

Anyone experiencing a higher battery drain with the new radios? I'm running AOKP m3 and my battery dropped 5% with only 5 min of screen on time in 1.5 hours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MrKleen

I was wondering the same thing and also was on AOKP. Wasn't sure if it was my imagination. Maybe things just need to settle a bit.


----------



## Art Vandelay

MrKleen said:


> I was wondering the same thing and also was on AOKP. Wasn't sure if it was my imagination. Maybe things just need to settle a bit.


Yeah I'm not sure I don't notice any signal gain so I'll probably just go back to 4.0.3 radios. Guess I'll give it another day.

I am using the power saver which turns off data and auto sync with screen off, so its even more odd that these radios are draining when my phone is idle considering the fact that power saver shuts them off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

Sorry, double post.


----------



## dr01dx

just flashed this five min ago, no problems, ill let it settle for a while, i forgot to check the signal before update but im sitting in a library full of pcs so the signal will be a little lower i suppose. When i get home that will be the true test, as my basement is usually the max of -120. we shall see

well i got home and the results are all over the place, its still showing -120 in my basement. Which im cool with cause for some reason in the part of town im in, the service seems to suck not only for vzw, but for att as well. as soon as my roommate comes home, ill borrow his phone and keep it with me as i walk around the house and compare the signal. but the radio's did improve the switching between 3g and 4 which is awesome, that kinda pissed me off the week i got it, i switched it to 3g on my way to work at the 10min mark, and by the time i got there it still had not gotten the signal and made the switch. but now, i switch it manually using lte switch, and bam, within a min it changes.

ill edit this post when i get my hands on a different android phone and carrier, im going to also attempt to get a hold on my friends bionic when she comes by again and test it with hers as well to get some sort of an idea of this madness. Does anyone with 4g service notice that the signal is awesome at or near the vzw store, and when they get farther away the signal just sux. Well here in cleveland its like that, the suburb im in has crappy service, and the suburb that vzw is in is amazing -76 db with 27mbps down and 9.96 up. at my house im luck to break 5-7, which isnt a big deal, i have wifi too.. thanks


----------



## belogical

Here are my results.

*4.0.2 radios*
EK05 EK02

ON CDMA Only
-75 dbm 16 asu
-83 dbm 4 asu

On LTE/CDMA
-100 dbm 40 asu

*4.0.3 radios*
EK06 EK04

ON CDMA Only
-75 dbm 16 asu
-83 dbm 4 asu

On LTE/CDMA
-99 dbm 41 asu

*4.0.4 radios*
V.FA02 FA02

ON CDMA Only
-83 dbm 4 asu

On LTE/CDMA
-101 dbm 39 asu


----------



## FSXv13

I'm late to the party and new to flashing and such.

I have ClockworkMod Recovery Touch installed. 4.0.2 vanilla ICS/radios, but it is rooted and has an unlocked bootloader.

Is it safe to try to flash this with the bootloader unlocked? (I keep reading that people need to have an unmodified bootloader and I am not sure if being unlocked counts as unmodified).

I'm really sorry for the noob questions but I'd rather be viewed as an annoying noob rather than having a bricked nexus.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

FSXv13 said:


> I'm late to the party and new to flashing and such.
> 
> I have ClockworkMod Recovery Touch installed. 4.0.2 vanilla ICS/radios, but it is rooted and has an unlocked bootloader.
> 
> Is it safe to try to flash this with the bootloader unlocked? (I keep reading that people need to have an unmodified bootloader and I am not sure if being unlocked counts as unmodified).
> 
> I'm really sorry for the noob questions but I'd rather be viewed as an annoying noob rather than having a bricked nexus.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Make sure you're on the new update for touch recovery.

No, unlocked bootloader does not mean modified. We _all _have unlocked bootloaders.


----------



## Jeremiah_1988

All this talk of 4.0.4 and now there is crap on the web pointing at 4.0.5 in march lmao! http://www.talkandro...nexus-in-march/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FSXv13

cvbcbcmv said:


> Make sure you're on the new update for touch recovery.
> 
> No, unlocked bootloader does not mean modified. We _all _have unlocked bootloaders.


Ok so when they say modified bootloader they are talking about replacing the original one with a different one, just like a ROM except it's your bootloader. Can I ask what the benefit of that would be? I know what the benefits of a Custom ROM are but what sort of benefit would a custom bootloader present?

I installed touch on Saturday night, I assume that is the latest, but I will double check. Thanks!


----------



## tlspatt

Art Vandelay said:


> Anyone experiencing a higher battery drain with the new radios? I'm running AOKP m3 and my battery dropped 5% with only 5 min of screen on time in 1.5 hours.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just flashed the new CND rom, which is just kang of AOKP m3 as far as I know, and my battery life was TERRIBLE today! I didn't swap kernels or radios yet since I wanted to work around the rom for a bit before introducing too many variables. I think I only got ~ 4hr on 3G the whole time with only about an hour of screen time. I'll see how it goes tomorrow...


----------



## steelersfan

It went from the 4.02 to the 4.04 radios and my dbm has not changed however my 4g speeds appear to be slower. Anyone else get slower speeds with the new radios

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## holmsc

The link to the 402_to_404_btldr_rdo.zip file isn't working - anyone know where else I can grab that?


----------

